# Redundancy notice period



## Peckham (1 Sep 2008)

If someone is being told they are being made redundant, is there any obligation on them to continue working with the company?

For example, someone in a 9-to-5 office job Mon to Fri is told that their hours are being cut to a 3 day week for September, and then will be made redundant at the end of the month.

Are they entitled to just walk out now, or would this jeopardise redundancy package and/or social welfare benefits?


----------



## teachai (1 Sep 2008)

They should try and negotiate this with the employer. 

eg Tell the employer, they would prefer to be made redundant now, rather than work the extra month.   Try and get references sorted as well.

Just walking out won't do you any favours with respect to references, etc.

Also, make sure all your holiday entitlements are used up before the end of the month.   (If you get paid for extra holiday entitlements, that will get taxed so you're better off taking the holidays. Tell the employer that this is non-negotiable on your part).


----------



## JP1234 (1 Sep 2008)

I was made redundant from my last job and I walked out within a couple of hours with my employers knowledge, as did the several others who were let go over a period of weeks, we all took the view if the company had decided we were dispensable then they could manage without us immediately!  It would be better I think to inform your employer and try to leave on good terms in case you need a reference. Personally I had no problem with a reference.

As for benefits, I told the benefits officer I had left immediately and she said that I wouldn't qualify for payments until after my official end date when my P45 was received.


----------



## aoc (2 Sep 2008)

You can choose not to work your notice period, however, if you choose not to work and there is work available for you you are not entitled to be paid for your notice period. If however, there is no work you can choose to leave early and be paid for your notice.  If you do not want to work your notice period there is a form to be filled out - R6 i think. 

see www.entemp.ie - type in redundancy - very clear and there is a number to call also. Found them most helpful.


----------

